# Help! 1987 Quantum inline 5 problem...



## Rah253 (Nov 20, 2004)

Let me try to make a long story short: I went to change the clutch in my friend's shop back in 2011 on my 1987 Quantum Syncro that was my daily driver. I could not complete the job in the weekend that i had so i was going to go back another day to finish it. During that time, i managed to shatter my knee (3 month out and over a year of recovery) and then another injury that took another 3 month to get out of it (hasn't been a good two years lol) so, long story short, i had my car towed back to my house and started to put it back together. New clutch in, exhaust in, shifter, etc... Everything is back together, car is ready to start except, it won't:banghead: I have tried many things to try to make it go including: New battery, new battery cables, checked conections to the starter, alternator, clean all that up but still nothing, it's pissing me off. Anyone with any ideas of what is going on or something to try, any suggestions would be greatly apriciated! Thanks for your time guys!

PS: When i mean it does not start, i mean there is *NO* life at all in the car, no beeps, no lights, no noise, no radio, just like if there was no battery on the car.


----------



## Rah253 (Nov 20, 2004)

help!


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

Go to the syncronized forum on yahoo groups. They are regular posting and helpful.


----------



## Rah253 (Nov 20, 2004)

QuantumRallySport said:


> Go to the syncronized forum on yahoo groups. They are regular posting and helpful.


Thank you!


----------

